# how cheap are sig handguns



## fiveseven (Mar 20, 2010)

im looking for a sig for a second gun any sig handgun just not there 1911s any gen cal. 9mm-10mm-40s&w-45acp etc. how cheap can they get and where i live in michigan


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

fiveseven said:


> im looking for a sig for a second gun any sig handgun just not there 1911s any gen cal. 9mm-10mm-40s&w-45acp etc. how cheap can they get and where i live in michigan


Quite a turn-around!

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23790


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

First off.......









Perhaps maybe it would be better if you spilled out a little more about your handgun experience and background. Preferrences and so forth as based upon your previous postings you appear to be fishing for something. What exactly you are fishing for is what I would like to know before I start offering anymore advice or comments.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

:watching: :watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Tuefelhunden said:


> :watching: :watching:


Right there with ya!


----------



## fiveseven (Mar 20, 2010)

i only own a mosin nagant customized m91-30 but have fired many types of handguns at indoor firing ranges many times i study firearms all the time familiarize my self with handguns but ive never took upon sig guns im looking for something that i could use in competitions maybe a concealed carry


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Ahh, you don't want a Sig. Remember... they're lousy!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> :watching: :watching:


Scoot over...:smt033 I need a seat too.


----------



## piffin (Mar 21, 2010)

My poor mind gets to wonderin' sometimes....

Why, oh Why, would someone who needs a handgun ever WANT a CHEAP handgun?

tumbleweed


----------



## Watertiger (Mar 19, 2010)

Perhaps "cheap" was the wrong word...how about "inexpensive", the OP is looking for a decent handgun at an inexpensive price. (We're all watching pennies now a day")


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

JMHO. Cost wise they are much better than they use to be. Last trip to the range I saw Sig 250 combo set for 730.00

Full size frame and the small CCW size frame plus 4 mags. Thought it was a great price for the package, but Years ago when I bought my first gun, the first gun I looked at was a Beretta and the sticker shock has still not worn off. Back then (and it may have been the store jacking the price up and not Beretta) a gun priced at over 750.00 is almost like 1300.00 today. And it has put me off Berettas. Nothing wrong with them. I just never consider Beretta when I go gun shopping because of that first price tag all those years ago.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> JMHO. Cost wise they are much better than they use to be. Last trip to the range I saw Sig 250 combo set for 730.00
> 
> Full size frame and the small CCW size frame plus 4 mags. Thought it was a great price for the package, but Years ago when I bought my first gun, the first gun I looked at was a Beretta and the sticker shock has still not worn off. Back then (and it may have been the store jacking the price up and not Beretta) a gun priced at over 750.00 is almost like 1300.00 today. And it has put me off Berettas. Nothing wrong with them. I just never consider Beretta when I go gun shopping because of that first price tag all those years ago.


The newer polymer Sigs, like the P250 or 2022, can be had for less than "Classic" P-Series pistols. All metal Sigs can get WAY up there real quick. Take a look at their X5's. IMO, they are trying to compete with other less expensive manufacturer's polymer models.


----------

